# 1998 or 2010



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not a jersey wearing foam finger kind of fan, but I definitely love watching the NFL and the Vikes and will continue to do so through the ups and downs

that being said

Which loss is worse in your mind the 1998 or 2010 NFC championship?

let's do ourselves a favor and ignore the trolls that may show up


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to say 1998, we had home field advantage and were 16-1 going into that game , leading by 7 and marching down the field , Gary Anderson missed his only field goal of the year and the rest is history, we should of won both years I guess, but 1998 bothers me more because we missed the easy FG to go up by 10 with little time left.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 hands down. ......In 98 it was a missed FG, it happens to the best of them. Last night was way worse. They clearly outplayed the Saints but lost the ball 5 times. The Vikes were the better team, the stats say so. Obviously the score at the end is what matters though. They beat themselves last night, ****** it away, whatever you want to call it. They played a good game but you just can't win a NFC championship game when you turn the ball over like that.

Very upsetting!!!!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

What about the year they got beat by the Redskins. Was it Jan 87 or 88? The Redskins easily won the SB. Nelson dropped the winning TD pass. But nothing beats the Hailmary game. The Vikes should have never even gave the ball to Dallas on the previous drive. Out of those 4 games, (where the Vikes basically gave all 4 away) last night they were lucky to even be in the game at the end.

I know the last two were in OT, but at least in 98 they had the ball in OT. Twice I think. But even if the Vikes win the toss, whose to say they don't end it like Green Bay did.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

'98 i can honestly say that game changed the way i watched sports. i was a frosh in college and missed 2 days of classes because i just stayed home ****** at the world. I hung on every game like it was the last i would ever watch before that too. I got over that stage(with the vikes at least twins another story). I am purple to the core, but now at least i can function on game days. I am perfectly happy listening to the game on the radio in the boat or driving around hunting than i am watching it on tv or at the game. Sunday still hurt, b/c now they have to start all over, but 98 was definately worse. At the time #1 scoring offense of all time. defense was around #5 in the league and created a ton of turnovers.

randy moss, chris carter, jake reed(before they hated eachother)
randall cunningham mvp season, mattew hachette had to be the best #4 wr in the league
robert smith, one the most under rated rb's of his era 1200 yds that yr
andrew glover was a stud
leroy hoard TD machine

Todd Stussie, Randall McDaniel, jeff christy, dave dixon, and korey stringer(rip, still have is jersey) probably best OL in the league

You add Jerry Ball, Jon Randal, Robert Griffith, Eddie Mac, Dixon Edwards, Kailee Wong and Jimmy Hitchcock on D

best team never to go to a super bowl


----------

